# Surprise pregnancy



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

So my pit just got out of her 2nd heat cycle about 20 days ago, and I'm starting to think she's pregnant. Any advise as to how to prepare for the surprise puppies?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

See about terminating the pregnancy and spaying your girl.... best advice I can give.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, look into doing a spay/abort. No need in bringing more unwanted lives into this world, just to continue the cycle.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Once she has them I'm getting her spayed. I'm not killing her puppies, I know plenty of people that want a puppy from her so it's not like they'll be going to shelters.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If its early enough I would do a spay abort.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

And we actually had an appointment for her to get spayed at the end of February.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Still say termination and spay....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Once she has them I'm getting her spayed. I'm not killing her puppies, *I know plenty of people that want a puppy from her so it's not like they'll be going to shelters. *
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That doesn't mean the home will be permanent, nor is it a reason to allow mixed breed pups to be brought into this world.

Do you plan on speutering prior to placing them in their new homes, or are you doing contracts and background checks and home checks? What if they people that get the pups decide they can't keep them or worse yet, landlords say they can't have them, and they decide to get rid of them... then what? What if she's physically unable to care for them? What if she tries to kill them (some mothers will, for various reasons)? Are you equipped to whelp a litter, and bottle feed if necessary? Is there a limit to the number of pets you can have at your residence or in your city/county? What are you going to do if the people that want a pup off her decide when it comes down to it, that they don't actually want a puppy? Are you prepared to keep the whole litter for however long it takes until you find suitable homes? These are all things to consider.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If it's only her second heat, that would put her at what? Not quite a year old? 
When you were 7 years old were you prepared to be a mom physically or emotionally?
Take that into consideration when you decide whether your puppy should have puppies. Also think about those puppies going to homes with "people who want one" then they don't spay or neuter, then those puppies have puppies and the cycle of ignorance continues. Do you really want to be the reason that some 150 dogs off your dog get abused, bred, abandoned, or left in a shelter? These are very serious things you need to consider.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hookers only been in heat once amd shes 18 months old... all dogs heat cycles are different. Some only come in once a year or so... (just to play devils advocate)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

18 months still too young in my book.
But, I don't do bitches unless their human. LOL!
I prefer male dogs. Less clean up and no prenancy. Also cheaper to neuter then spay.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I understand im just saying the main rule of thumb that ppl go by is 2nd heat or 2 years old. I just wanted to point out that the dog may be 2 and just had her second cycle. I was worried about hooker til she came in on her 1st bday. I expect since she hasnt come in again she'll be a once a year or every 9 months cycler. 

Sorry to interject lol


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

In two months she'll be two.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Age in this situation really doesnt matter. What matters is its still early enough to terminate and spay...


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my best friend allowed his daughter's boyfriend to sleep over on the weekends because he thought it was "safer" than her going out at night. she's 17 and 7 months prego now... is that really a "surprise"?
we aint nothin but mammals.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well terminating is out of the question. I'm keeping them and I was just wanting some tips for the delivery and afterwards. But I'll just go to google. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

While you're googling, do please also look up complications and infections as well as cost.
I'm sure you're dog will be thrilled to go through all of that nonsense just because you wanted puppies.
BYB


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's what you were looking for, since our advice/suggestions are not what you wanted.

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Well terminating is out of the question. I'm keeping them and I was just wanting some tips for the delivery and afterwards. But I'll just go to google. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats the whole reason termination is the inly responsible thing to do... no1 can tell you how to turn a pup in the birth canal. No1 can tell you how hard to breath when trying to revive a pup, no1 can tell you when its time to get the bitch to the vet for the c section, or when she done having pups, if she keft any in the yard during a potty break, how to dispose of heavily disformed pups, how to stop one from bleeding out if she bit off too kuch embilical cord or missed and took a paw.... but hey maybe google will stop by and deliver the pup for ya WHEN u get in over your head....


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Termination of a pregnancy can be dangerous and can mess up the mind of the bitch. Food for thought.

There are *NO ACCIDENTAL* pregnancies. Somebody allowed it to happen.

If you don't want puppies or have no registered dog, should have had her fixed after first cycle. Unless you show.

You can cull the pups at six weeks.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not that I "want" puppies. I don't wanna kill them. My dogs are like my babies and are basically like humans to me. I don't believe in abortions with people just like I don't believe in them with dogs. Unless it's absolutely necessary, which in this case it isn't. The puppies WILL go to good homes, I'm not just going to give them to random people. Please go to another post with your negativity. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> It's not that I "want" puppies. I don't wanna kill them. My dogs are like my babies and are basically like humans to me. I don't believe in abortions with people just like I don't believe in them with dogs. Unless it's absolutely necessary, which in this case it isn't. The puppies WILL go to good homes, I'm not just going to give them to random people. Please go to another post with your negativity.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please just get out of dogs....


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a vet less than a mile from my house so if there's any complications that won't be a problem

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Whatever u say..... youre the pro...


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol alright. I'll be sure to stay away from this forum for any of my further questions. Since this isn't the first time I've had problems with the sarcastic judgmental people here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If being informed is being negative... You just keep on being positive then.

*"i can explain it to you, but i can't understand it for you." *


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it an E-vet (emergency)? Are they open 24/7, weekends, holidays and bad weather?

What makes you think the pup is pregnant anyway? Unless you weren't supervising her and she tied with a male, then she shouldn't be pregnant, right?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Lol alright. I'll be sure to stay away from this forum for any of my further questions. Since this isn't the first time I've had problems with the sarcastic judgmental people here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:

Just because the truth doesn't come on the silver platter you wish it to doesn't make it untrue.

Years ago I learned a saying: Can't fix stupid. I tend to agree today.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Them paperless blue russian gator mouf pibble pits only got to look across the yard then boom pups...


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes it is 24 hour. And I didn't say I was positive she was pregnant, I said I was starting to think she was. Her attitude has changed, doesn't eat as much and her nipples are super swollen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Lol alright. I'll be sure to stay away from this forum for any of my further questions. Since this isn't the first time I've had problems with the sarcastic judgmental people here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The so-called sarcasm and judgement is because of our love for the dogs, and the fact that so many other people have come here with similar questions, and such an optimistic outlook, and end up dumping the pups in shelters anyways because they can't afford to care for them when their "friends" back out on wanting a pup off their wonderful dog. We've seen it way too many times, and if your put off by our determination to turn this breed's reputation around, then maybe you should get a different type of pet all together.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok I'll get a fish.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Ok I'll get a fish.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good they're more your speed......


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

allyssahooker93 said:


> Yes it is 24 hour. And I didn't say I was positive she was pregnant, I said I was starting to think she was. Her attitude has changed, doesn't eat as much and her nipples are super swollen.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For starters, you should re-read my post, as I didn't say you were positive she was pregnant.

Also, I can tell you positively, without a doubt, that a heat cycle changes a bitch. My bitch's nipples and cooter swelled up after her first heat, and have stayed that way. She's had 3 heat cycles in her 2 yrs of life, and her attitude, appetite and physical appearance always change before, during and after a heat cycle.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah I'll just take my dogs to a shelter because I'm not smart enough to take care of them. Shit I might even take my fish after I get him to, he might be way to smart for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Only if you think he is.... depends on how many human emotions and tendencies u conjure up him having... if dogs are like humans and babies fish must be like aliens and god...


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Might be. Won't know until I try it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are no "accidental" pregnancies.....responsible people don't let this happen and take extra precautions to make it never happen. 

This is so sad and such a shame.


----------



## angel3115 (Sep 9, 2012)

The first thing to do is find out if she is pregnant. If she is, then her breasts should swell, not just nipples, and she'll get rounder. A vet could probably give you a better idea.

You'll need a place to keep the puppies. My parents made a little pen outside the dog's crate, and in the summer they built an outside pen. You'll need a nest for her to have the puppies in, but don't be surprised if she doesn't use it. My dad's dog had her puppies in my parents' closet.

And yes, there is the possibility you won't be able to get rid of all of them. My dad's dog had 5 puppies, and we sold one, and gave one as a stud fee. We had 5 Brittney Spaniels for a while. That's a lot of dogs.

Definitely get her spayed as soon as possible. If you can't keep your eye on her at all times then puppies can happen as you're already finding out. It's just better to be sure and take no chances. You really should've had her spayed after her first heat.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Find out of she is pregnant, go to a vet and neuter your male now since if she isn't pregnant its best to wait til after her heat anyway. Could be a false pregnancy and the vet can help you with that. You want to humanize your dogs and compare a spay with a human, then you have way more issues than a dog forum can address


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

You aren't responsible enough to even know if your dog was bred or not, but think you can handle a litter and rehoming? Did you think about any of the questions asked regarding complications and rehoming? You've got time and money to raise 10 or more pups for 8 weeks if your bitch dies, gets an infection or refuses to have anything to do with the pups? 

You know a dozen people who can handle a high energy breed known to be dog and animal aggressive, that's banned from most rentals and insurance companies, that are going to keep them more responsibly then you could for the entire life of the pup? As a breeder it's your responsibility to ensure forever knowledgeable homes, keep track of them and take back any at any point in their lives. 

You may not want to "kill" dogs but statistically speaking out of a litter of 10 you are lucky if one of those dogs ends up in that home for life. Some will get tossed around from home to home, some abused, some dumped, some dead from irresponsibility. It's very difficult to find good quality homes for these dogs and there's already far far too many of them. Even if you could ensure none of your pups end up in a bad situation how are you going to ensure they aren't bred, continuing the cycle that has created the downfall of this breed. Everyone seems to think their pups aren't like those shelter dogs but most of them are coming from "just one" litters like you.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Ugh.. Take it from someone who has been there, done that.. It is really REALLY hard to raise a litter of puppies. Finding them homes is even harder. I had a mutt litter of 10 pit mix puppies, and out of all those, 5 made it to a year old. One got killed in her new home by a German shepherd. 4 died from parvovirus, even though I vaccinated them properly. One was put to sleep, because of aggression issues as she matured. So four puppies are still alive(as far as I know). 5 pups died painful deaths. One dog luckily didn't hurt anyone before she was humanely euthanized. Do you think that was all kinder than a spay abort (gravid spay)? And I only knew all this because I kept in touch with the owners of the puppies as much as possible.

To me, it wasn't worth it after the first call about a pup dying from parvovirus. It hurts A LOT when you put so much love and energy into loving and raising the pups from birth, only to have so many problems.

So don't say we didn't try to warn you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

